# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Dev cherche projet

## Fenrir

Hello,

Alors voilà, je suis développeur depuis un petit moment déjà (je suis un jeune trentenaire), j'ai fait un passage dans l'industrie du JV, mais j'ai vite laissé tomber tout en continuant à bosser dans les domaines qui m’intéressent (3D, IA, etc...), et aujourd'hui je suis dans une situation où j'ai pas mal de temps libre. J'ai d'abord pensé occuper ce temps par développer tout seul dans mon coin un jeu de ouf qui allait révolutionner le monde du JV, mais comme je n'ai pas trop d'idées et aucun talent artistique, je me suis dit que ça allait être compliqué...

Du coup, ma nouvelle idée serait de trouver une ou deux personnes au maximum pour monter un petit projet amateur. L'objectif serait de partir sur quelque chose d'assez simple et réalisable rapidement, et d'avoir un proto propre et montrable en quelques mois. Et à partir de là, si tout se passe bien je suis bien entendu ouvert à plus si affinité...

En résumé, je suis donc à la recherche d'un game designer et d'un artiste (ou une personne qui peut faire les deux) qui seraient intéressés par occuper leur temps libre avec le développement d'un petit projet de jeu.

----------


## Saito Gray

Alors, ça tombe super bien parce que je suis un aspirant Game designer (presque trentenaire aussi.) Et bien qu'ayant des connaissances en programmation (enfin du php et du GML), je commence à tourner en rond avec mes compétences limitées.

J'ai quelques idées de design, j'ai longtemps fait l'erreur de créer des monstres en prenant des idées simples et en les complexifiant au fur et à mesure, et, bien évidemment la majorité des mes projets n'ont pas dépassé le stade du prototype.

Je fais des jeux depuis presque 10 ans (longtemps sur navigateur) mais j'ai récemment trouvé mon chemin vers des jeux aux mécaniques un peu plus complètes.

Je me suis familiarisé avec Unity et Game Maker, et j'ai une petite préférence pour ce dernier(tellement que je me suis payé la licence pro), il peut être très performant si on fait l'effort de se mettre au code et il est bien plus pratique a utiliser qu'Unity si on veux faire de la 2D.

La seule "contrainte" que j'ai est que je n'utilise pas de logiciel de messagerie instantanée ni même de mumble.
Je suis un fervent défenseur de l'organisation par mail/forum, j'aime réfléchir à ce que je veux dire, mais surtout, ce genre de cochonnerie affecte un peu trop ma productivité (qui n'est elle même pas légendaire  :;):  ).

Bref, si tu es intéressé fais moi signe, je te parlerai un peu plus en profondeur des concepts que j'ai en tête. Il y en a pour tous les goûts  :;):

----------


## Fenrir

Merci pour ta réponse !

Pour ce qui est de l'organisation, je suis assez rodé sur la travail en équipe à distance (je travail de chez moi, en télétravail quoi, d'où le surplus de temps libre...). Et effectivement la messagerie est loin d'être indispensable, je lui préfère aussi le mail, par contre j'utilise presque tous les jours Hangout pour discuter de certains points avec mes collègues, et j'estime que c'est assez indispensable. Bon là forcément on va pas se voir tous les jours mais un petit point de temps en temps en live ça peut aider.

Par contre, d'un point de vue artistique, tu gères ou faudrait compter sur quelqu'un d'autre ?

Et pour les technos de dev, on a le temps d'en reparler...  ::):

----------


## Saito Gray

Plop !

Je peux bien faire un effort de temps en temps sur Hangout si nécessaire, mais je ne suis pas du tout équipé niveau matos (connexion asthmatique, mais surtout pas de micro), j'imagine que l'on pourra voir ce genre de choses plus tard.

Niveau artistique, je maitrise photoshop assez bien pour tout ce qui est design (j'ai fait pas mal de template web il y a quelques années, c'était basique, mais je pense être capable de pondre des IU pas trop dégueu) par contre, pour tout ce qui est dessin/modélisation je suis a la rue.

J'ai toujours essayé de faire abstraction de tout ce qui est artistique (bien que j'ai souvent une idée du design final qu'aura le jeu) quand je bosse sur un concept, mais évidemment c'est toujours mieux d'avoir un support visuel.

Je peux te contacter dans la soirée en MP/Mail que l'on discute un peu des concepts que j'ai en stock ?
Je travaille beaucoup sur papier du coup je n'ai pas beaucoup de documents a te montrer, mais je peux te recopier 2/3 trucs histoire de voir sur quoi tu préfères travailler.

----------


## Fenrir

OK je reviens vers toi par MP !

Du coup si il y a des gens motivé pour du graphisme (pourquoi c'est toujours le plus dur à trouver ?  ::): ), n'hésitez pas !

----------


## Garrigue

Mais non c'est pas dur à trouver des graphistes, tu mets un coup de pied dans une poubelle, il y en a dix qui tombent.  ::): 
Ce qui est dur c'est de s'entendre et de mener les projets à bout. 
Je suis tenté par l'initiative, j'écris, je conçois et dessine (voir modélise) en semi-pro-freelance-auteur-qui-galère, vous pouvez voir mon boulot ici : www.lagrue.fr
Je code pas par contre.

Je veux bien discuter d'un petit projet pour se faire la main.  :;):

----------


## Fenrir

Merci pour ta réponse ! De notre côté on a commencé à réfléchir à un concept, du coup on peaufine un peu la chose et je reviens vers toi pour te le présenter !

----------


## Garrigue

Ok, j'attends de vos nouvelles.

----------


## thiphoenix

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Fenrir

Ben ça avance tranquillement mais rien à annoncer encore...  ::):

----------


## thiphoenix

Et finalement vous êtes combien sur le projet ?
Vous savez déjà de quoi cela parle ? Quel type de jeu, etc...
Je sais cela fait pas mal de questions mais comme je développe aussi un jeu (le background est posé, le style artistique à peu près aussi, la technique est prête), ce serait pas mal d'échanger nos expériences.

Le jeu que je suis en train de faire est un jeu de développement de civilisation (un city-builder avec plusieurs villes à travers la galaxie en résumé). On commence par établir les bases de la civilisation (recherche des ressources, exploitation de celles-ci, construction de bâtiments) puis effectuer des recherches pour découvrir de nouvelles technologies, faire des fouilles ou découvrir des temples, artefacts ancien pour découvrir l'histoire d'une civilisation ancienne. Il faudra aussi produire des unités terrestres, aérienne ou spatiale pour défendre sa civilisation voir conquérir d'autres secteurs.

Tout le jeu se joue en sélectionnant bâtiment et unité pour effectuer l'action voulue (comme un Starcraft par ex). On aura le choix entre 3 races complètement différentes. Le choix de l'une d'elle impliquera une façon différente de jouer. Chaque race aura aussi sa propre histoire, sans compter les événements. Il y a bien d'autres choses encore à découvrir au fur et à mesure du développement.

Je suis tout seul pour le moment, j'étais avec une équipe mais pas assez qualifiée pour avancer le projet correctement. Comme le projet est vraiment énorme, je développe au fur et à mesure les fonctionnalités et les 3d nécessaires au jeu (je suis amateur en 3d mais je fais tout mon possible pour que cela soit pas trop moche)

----------


## Fenrir

Houla c'est beaucoup moins gros nous, on est parti sur un petit jeu d'infiltration en 2D (pour le développement j'utilise Love2D), et là on est pas trop loin d'avoir une première version fonctionnelle (mais sans toutes les features encore).

----------


## thiphoenix

Ah ok, effectivement c'est moins gros  ::): 
Moi je préfère développer moi-même le moteur de rendu du jeu. Le jeu sera jouable dans le navigateur et c'est la partie la plus complexe car un navigateur n'est pas vraiment optimisé pour cela.
Le plus long c'est les graphismes, car je compte faire un jeu aussi beau que possible alors je me suis à la 3d dernièrement. Le jeu sera lui en 2.5d (des sprites fait avec des 3d)

----------

